# Black Lines on Screen



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave:

My sisters computer's got this weird issue where there are these black lines all over the screen (attached pic). They appeared when she enabled the 'genius playlist' feature of itunes. 

Have already tried: 
1. Rebooting 
2. New graphics drivers 
3. Disabling voiceover 
4. deleting com.apple.UniversalAccess.plist
5. New mouse drivers ... :grin:
6. Uninstalling iTunes 

Nothing's worked so far. Any ideas what's going on? 

I'm not very 'mac savvy' so please try to explain in simple terms :1angel:

Thanks for taking the time to read and/or respond. 

You can't see it in the pic, but the black lines also affect the bar thing down the bottom. 

Oh, it's a G5 V10.4.xx (can't remember the last numbers) with a Ati 9600.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd try creating a new user and logging into that new account and see if the lines still show up. If so, then the next thing is to boot from the OS install disk that came with the computer and see if the lines show up there, if they do, then you have a hardware issue. If not, then I'd find an external hard drive that you can use and format it with the Mac then install the OS on it and then boot from it and see it they still show up. If not, then there is something wrong with your OS, if they do, then it is again a hardware issue. On this fresh install of the OS, import some songs and try the genius feature again, and if they show up, then I'm at a loss as to what is going on. At that point, you need to take it to an Apple store and show them the lines, telling them everything you have done.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Sinc. I forgot to mention - did try creating the new user. The lines still came up. 

Seems I'll have to hunt those disks down now. 

Will let you know how it turns out.


----------

